# Ranch Horses



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Here are a few pictures of our first baby of the year. 
The dam to this little filly is straight Thoroughbred and goes back to racehorse stock the Hostile Native's dad raised years ago.
The sire is a Quarter Horse that goes back to Dash For Cash on top and Blue Valentine on bottom.

My only regret is that the colt is a little filly. She should make some gal a fine barrel horse though.

I wish I could have got some better and closer pictures, but momma was having none of it.


Tex


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

The first pic shows one of my two 2yr old colts who will be started under saddle as soon as we are done with the branding. The other 2yr old is the colt standing right behind him and he will be started at the same time.

The bottom two pics are of one of our other mares that we have left. She has some of the oldest bloodlines in the Quarter Horse registry up very close in her pedigree. She has thrown us some very nice colts, although they are built more for cutting and working in the corrals than they are for making the big circles. She is a nice little mare.


Tex


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Here are a few of our yearling colts. 

The bay filly is out of the bay mare in the first post.
The sorrel filly is out of the dun mare in the second post.
The gray colt is out of a Leo bred mare we recently sold.
The pretty little golden palomino filly is out of a grand-daughter of Hollywood Dunit we recently sold.
All of these colts are by a palomino foundation bred stud we used to have. Unfortunately, he got lightning struck and killed a year and a half ago.

I will keep the gray colt as a using horse and I may keep the little sorrel filly to use as a cutter in the corrals. I don't know about that yet though. She may get sold along with the other fillies.


Tex


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Here is a gelding I am seriously considering adding to the string. He seems to have alot of brainpower, but I don't know very much about him. I gave him a pretty good workout in the roundpen yesterday evening and he seemed to take it all pretty good. The next few days will tell the tale though. Depending on how he does over the next few evenings, he may have just found himself a new home. He sure is nice to look at, but those looks don't always mean a good horse.

We'll see.



Tex


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Now I am jealous. Dash for cash....Leo....your killing me. Had a native dancer once.... Back in my other life.....


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

And I like the gelding....nice but...


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Here are a couple of our using horses.

Buster is the paint horse and he belongs to the Hostile Native. She raised him and did all the training herself. He is one of those horses that we can put anyone on and they will be safe no matter what.

Taco Stomper is the other horse and he is mine. He is not one of those safe and bombproof babysitters. If he thinks a person isn't doing what they should, he will leave them to pull cactus out of their backside. He is a ---- good ranch horse though. When it comes to pasture roping and doing what needs done, he is aces. We just can't put too many people on him.


Tex


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

This little filly was kind of a sad deal. She was by our old foundation stud and a money winning Thoroughbred mare. Many times, Thoroughbred colts will be born with crooked legs because they don't have enough room inside the womb. Usually, once they are born their legs will straighten out and they will be just fine.

This little filly's right hind was turned in somewhat severely right below the ankle. I kept watching it and hoping it would self-correct, but it never did. When we decided to wean the colts I kept her in to have it looked at, but there was nothing that could be done for her. It was getting to the point where she was going to snap it if she was to put weight down on it just right and I didn't want that to happen.

I'd had her in with the beeves I was feeding out because I couldn't figure out what to do with her and I really figured she would founder, but she never did. The killer prices aren't enough to justify hauling her to a sale and I really didn't want to just leave her carcass out for coyote bait. She kept eating right along with the beeves and was putting on some good weight, so I decided to see what horse meat tasted like. 

We eventually put her down and processed the more choice portions, because we weren't sure if we would even like the meat. If we hadn't been able to eat it, the meat would have went into dogfood. Better our dogs eat it than the predators. After that first steak though, we were wishing we had taken more meat. Man, was it ever good. It sorta has a sweet taste right at the front and then it finishes off like steak. The meat doesn't have any marbling down in it, but that was about the only difference I could see between it and beef. We also kept the hide so that I can work it into rawhide and make some good using gear out of it.

Horse meat may not be for everyone, but the next time I have to put down a colt I will not hesitate to harvest the meat.


Tex


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Some really nice working bloodlines. We had a mare with some Blue Valentine breeding years ago when we were raising QHs ... there were quite a few of them in the MT/WY area then.


----------



## SSacres (Mar 13, 2011)

You've got a great looking group there, great pictures, thanks for sharing.
I couldn't pick a favorite!
Just curious, but how did you prepare and cook the steaks?


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I am no longer in the breeding business.
I am no longer in the breeding business.
I am no longer in the breeding business.

Wonder how many more times I have to type that before I quit drooling over that red dun mare?

I am no longer in the breeding business.....:help:


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

SSacres said:


> You've got a great looking group there, great pictures, thanks for sharing.
> I couldn't pick a favorite!
> Just curious, but how did you prepare and cook the steaks?


Just pan fried in a little olive oil with whatever seasonings you prefer. I haven't tried them on the grill yet, but will soon.


Tex


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Teej said:


> I am no longer in the breeding business.
> I am no longer in the breeding business.
> I am no longer in the breeding business.
> 
> ...


We only have three mares left. A little while back I loaded up all the rest along with the stud and several others and sold them all. We were right at 30 head and all the rodeo kids around here decided it was easier to get mom and dad or grandma and grandpa to buy them horses instead of making their own. I had built up a broodmare band that I was very proud of and I was sad to see them go. 


Tex


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I still have 3 paint mares but had our stallion gelded. I never seem to come across any stallions that tempt me but I have a weakness for those old foundation type qh mares. Especially red based ones with a little chrome.


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Here are a few pics of some ranch horses earning their keep at our branding last year. These horses belong to the guys riding them and you can see that they have had alot of time put into training them. It is nice to be able to see good horses doing what they were meant to do.

Branding time is coming up again soon and we will be doing it all again on June 7th. The same friends and neighbors usually show up year to year to help get all the work done. Once it's over and the newly branded calves are turned out sporting a fresh brand, we all head toward the backyard to enjoy a cold drink and plenty of bbq.


Tex


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I really miss the roundups and brandings. As the only child, I always got to help with the riding and branding, never got relegated to the "have to be in the kitchen to help cook for the branding crew" ... 

I probably couldn't do much more now than vaccinate or tally ... but I still miss it ...


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Just out of curiousity, are there any people here who ride this type of horse?
If so, what do you use it for?
What do you look for when buying or raising horses of this type?
Are there certain bloodlines that you like better than others?
What characteristics or traits do you prefer?
What traits, blemishes, physical characteristics, bloodlines do you shy away from?
Do you prefer one sex over another when picking horses to buy and ride?
Color has no bearing in the quality of a horse, but we all have our favorites. Do you agree?


I have a long list of things I look for when it comes to horses and I am pretty firm on quite a few of those things and won't budge. If people feel like answering some of these, I would be curious to find out the answers.


Tex


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

Looking at your crew I would say you need very little help. I sold my last horse when I moved back to Arizona. She was used to wide open and got a pen. She became a weaver and it broke my heart. But....I prefer toe in to toe out. No overstep
Good slope to shoulder. Some wither to hold the saddle....


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I like enough pastern to ease my ride. Breeding for speed was my weakness. Three bars...Leo...hard twist. Native dancer and bold ruler. Don't get me started...


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

If you look real close, you can just barely make out some of the horses off in the distance.


Tex


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

We raised QHs years ago (near Sheridan, WY but actually north, in MT) for a number of years, plus I grew up on a cattle ranch.

We were breeding for working horses, cutting, reining, working cow horse and had a lot of Three Bars (Doc Bar, etc.) in the background ... also had some mares that came from horses originally bred by the King Ranch. One of our friends was the widow of a man who had been the accountant for the King Ranch for years and when he retired, they moved to Sheridan and brought a number of King Ranch horses with them. They had a son of Two Eyed Jack out of a King Ranch mare that we used quite a bit on our mares. Good minded horses with a lot of 'cow'.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Tex- , from Wyoming??? Must be a story there!


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

My first filly was a barjo bars....fast and smart.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My first registered Quarter Horse was a Poco Bueno daughter.  My first horse was a Morgan mare. I prefer mares. 

I bred Appaloosas when I was young, had stock type horses for years but switched over to Thoroughbreds and Warmbloods 15 years ago.

Forgot to add: I'd never buy a Quarter Horse with Impressive in the pedigree.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's tough to find good ranch horses up here and when I went looking for my last gelding, I'd been looking for a couple years and actually found him by accident. 

I've been pretty vocal about my opinion on the direction the QH industry is heading and in order to avoid thread drift, I simply don't feel the small boned creatures with tiny feet meet breed standards nor make serviceable horses.


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Molly Mckee said:


> Tex- , from Wyoming??? Must be a story there!


Quite a story as a matter of fact.

My family has been in Texas since the early 1830's and that is an even more interesting story.


Tex


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> My first registered Quarter Horse was a Poco Bueno daughter.  My first horse was a Morgan mare. I prefer mares.
> 
> I bred Appaloosas when I was young, had stock type horses for years but switched over to Thoroughbreds and Warmbloods 15 years ago.
> 
> Forgot to add: I'd never buy a Quarter Horse with Impressive in the pedigree.


I thanked this post because of your last comment. You couldn't give me an Impressive bred horse.


Tex


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

wr said:


> It's tough to find good ranch horses up here and when I went looking for my last gelding, I'd been looking for a couple years and actually found him by accident.
> 
> I've been pretty vocal about my opinion on the direction the QH industry is heading and in order to avoid thread drift, I simply don't feel the small boned creatures with tiny feet meet breed standards nor make serviceable horses.


I agree wholeheartedly. 

When I am looking at a horse to buy, here is what I look at in this order:
Feet - I want a good, strong and solid black foot
Legs - I want a good heavy and straight leg
Barrel and brisket - I want a deep barrel for good lung capacity and a strong and broad brisket (chest)
Withers - I want a substantial wither to help hold a saddle in place and keep the weight centered
Back - I want a nice heavily muscled back that is flexible and not long
Rear end - I want a nice and strong broad rear end with substantial muscling and a nice slope to the hip
Neck - I want a moderately muscled neck that in proportion to the rest of the horse. It should have have a little lower set coming out of the body and be flexible
Head - I am a fan of the old style using horse type head, although most people prefer the cute little babydoll type head.

Notice I put the head last in the order. When I was on the judging team in college, we had to look at the head first and that was always bass ackwards to me. A pretty head doesn't mean squat if the horse doesn't have the build to carry it. 

In my opinion, the feet should be first in the points to look at and the legs are a very close second. Without having quality, strength and stamina in these areas, you won't have a horse worth having.


Irish Pixie, it is too bad that you are not closer. Everyone of the yearling colts except for the gray is a filly and I don't ride mares. I might keep one back to make a cutter out of, but I could be talked out of any and all of them. A few of years ago we had all horse colts for two years in a row and I was very happy. Growing up working around old cowboys and then doing my own thing, geldings were always the preferred horses to have and now I'm pretty well settled into that. 


Tex


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I can forgive a few minor confo faults as long as they have a good mind. Here are the pedigrees of my favorites that I own/owned.

This guy was running bred and doesn't have the best confo but he's still alive and kickin' at 29.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/adams+moore+chet

This mare was very foundation bred and very cowy. She had to be put down 4 years ago due to arthritis.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/foxys+good+gal

This was our stallion, now a gelding. APHA but heavy qh influence.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/painted+thunder+cloud


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Oops, forgot this mare. Her foals were some of my top sellers.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/miss+top+doc


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

The Hostile Native would really like the top horse you linked. She really likes that Wimpy blood. The dun mare pictured above comes from some very very old bloodlines and she has Wimpy just barely off of her 3gen pedigree.

Like you, I can forgive a few conformation faults if the mind is good. Most of the time though, if I am buying a horse, it is usually a young horse and therefore hard to really tell about the smart factor. You can watch them a little though to see what sort of temperament they have. Alot of times, I can look at the papers and pretty much tell what a colt will be like. That is not always the case, but the bloodlines can tell you quite a bit.

Having a well balanced mind and disposition is very important, but I still start looking at them feet first. In my opinion, that is where it all starts. If I like the way they look though, then I want to try and determine their personality and mindset. I have passed by some conformationally perfect horses because they did not have a well balanced personality and disposition. Too often I will see people by a horse that is perfect on the outside but puredee crazy in the head. They keep tring to work with the horse and justify the horse's faults all so they can have a pretty horse. A good example of this is the Impressive bloodlines. Very pretty with very little upstairs. They aren't all that way, but more than enough to make me not ever want to be around another one.

I really enjoyed looking through your pedigrees. Thanks for sharing that. I wish I had some of mine up there so I could show them off a little.


Tex


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

You're welcome and it's very easy to add your horses onto that database. You don't have to have a paid membership on there to do so. If I remember right you just click on maintenance and then "add horse". When you start entering their pedigrees as soon as you enter one that is already in the database it will automatically fill in the rest.

Here's a picture of that Wimpy bred horse before his retirement. I'm thinking he was 18 when it was taken. Long back, steep croup, and a little post legged but he was very comfortable to ride. The bay hubby is on is out of that first mare I linked.

 

Not too much of an Impressive descendant fan myself. I have a mare we bought as a weanling that is. HYPP n/n so don't have any of that mess to deal with but she has a screw loose somewhere. Her and the filly we kept out of her are the same. 99% of the time they are as good as gold, both very friendly, gentle mares and then that 1% of the time it's like someone flipped a switch and the horse from hell appears. It also has nothing to do with them being in heat. 

Her and her filly



The filly all grown up


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

The paint filly is a looker. Have you done anything with her besides ride her?

I wish I could see the Wimpy horse a little better. Those older bloodlines are really nice and alot different than what is being bred nowadays. I can't understand why people have tried so hard to get away from them.

Our Wimpy mare is due any day now. I'm just hoping she has a horse colt this year.


Tex


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Found a better picture of him.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Lovely horses, Tex!

My first horse was Poco Bueno/Texas Pine bred, one of the best I ever threw a leg over. A good old line QH is dang near perfect. I do not need another horse, I do not need another horse, I do not need another horse....


----------



## bronc (Jul 17, 2013)

Lots of bone, good withers, muscular front end, nice hip and a good keen eye. I've had good luck with Two Eyed Jack, Hancock and Doc Bar (sure I'm leaving some out). Also rode some nice Oklahoma Star, Bert crossed horses. I don't like running blood in my horses and don't like cutting horse blood lines either.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Great thread. I've rode/raised'em all my life(58). i got heavy into the Leo back in the late90's and had 4 grandsons standing at one time in nacogdoches. One a son of Lad leo, one Mr. Spanish Lee, one Leo's Question, and a son of Brady's Leo.

I was blessed to have some fine mares; 3 GD's of King P234, a daughter of Poco Cuff, a 50% double Gd of mr. San Peppy, 83 model, with the King Ranch brand on her, a daughter of Otoe's Wonder, many Gay Bar King Mares, and a wonderful Grandaughter of Leo San Siemon.

I have to Two Eyed Jack mare and an Easter Gentleman gelding left. My wife and I try to ride once a week on our 39 acre place and there is a Timber company tract of pine across the road from us that is a couple of thousand acres.

I'm like the one poster though; i will not get back into the breeding business.

To the Original poster, you have some very nice stock and I'm really hard to please when it comes to good horses. i'm happy to see there are still some people that covet the old time QH.

Mark

Foundation QH Association Lifetime Founding Member # 50.


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

If you have some pictures of those horses, I'd love to see them.


Tex


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Tex- said:


> If you have some pictures of those horses, I'd love to see them.
> 
> 
> Tex


i can dig up some pictures. i'm pretty sure i can find an old ad in the Foundation QH Journal with the 4 studs in them. i kept copies of all of the papers on them. I'm not real good on posting pictures, etc on message boards but i can get them to your email and if you want to post them you can


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

The memories you guys are bringing back. I always had a soft spot for Skipper W's. My first stud-born in 1967-was by Brandy Crook by Vandy out of a daughter of Leo. On the dam's side in five gen's he had Red Man Jr, Hard Tack and 7D Waggoner. He was a freak at that time, 16H and built like an old thoroughbred. I was training him for a guy I worked for and fell in love because you could lope down a field and shift your weight and he'd change leads back to front so easy you could hardly feel it. Anything I could show him how to do he would do. He had a beautiful extended trot and could canter in a tea cup. There used to be a lot of local QH approved shows and we did the 4-H thing entering every class we could get into. English and western pleasure, reining, trail, barrels and our best money class western riding. He crossed really well on old line QH mares-producing medium sized horses that did everything from steer roping to dressage. Best of all they made good solid kid's horses. My first broodmare was a granddaughter of Sure Cash and Stormy Day Moore, I still have a great granddaughter of hers. Her dam is by Darin's Skip by Sir Skip and she's by my first stud. I know a lot of people don't like Impressive bred horses but my second stud was by one of his sons who was out of a daughter of Silver Cash. His dam was an own daughter of Bill's Gold out of a daughter of King Brownjug. This horse is the most even tempered and kind horse I've ever owned. Even when breeding he could be led anywhere with a piece of twine. My goal was always good reasonable priced kid's horses because where i am in Ohio it seemed that most of the breeders either raised the $10,000 kind or junk. I stopped breeding several years ago when chrome started counting more to buyers than straight legs and good feet. Thank you all for your baby pictures because i sure do miss watching them grow in my pasture.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I dropped by to visit the old rancher today and my mother was redecorating so an old picture had been moved to a new location. 

It's simply myself and 3 other kids on 4 of our ranch horses ranging from retired down to green and the evolution of the breed is pretty evident. The old boy was built like a bulldog with a coarse head and big feet and each generation after him shows a narrower chest, smaller feet and more refined head. 

I rode them all and remember them well and the old guy's temperament was also much different than subsequent generations.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

wr said:


> The old boy was built like a bulldog with a coarse head and big feet and each generation after him shows a narrower chest, smaller feet and more refined head.
> 
> I rode them all and remember them well and the old guy's temperament was also much different than subsequent generations.


There were a lot of Hancock bred horses in the area where I grew up. Big, coarse, stout horses and you couldn't make them quit. The thing I really remember about them though, was the fact that you could pretty much count on getting bucked off at least once every spring after winter turn-out!


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

I understand why many don't like Impressive bloodlines but he did produce some good horses. Anything that was not hypp/nn should have been culled but I guess AQHA figured people had too much money invested to force them to do that. Big mistake on their part but it certainly wasn't the only mistake AQHA has made. My stud was the last foal of his dam and though I wasn't a fan of Impressive I couldn't let her bloodlines get away. Twenty nine years later i don't regret buying him. Tex-I love your red dun mare-she could be a twin to a daughter of Pacific Bailey I had. I'm a sucker for palomino's so yeah I like that filly too, but red dun bulldog-the ultimate broodmare.


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

I was out today looking everyone over reall good. The little yellow filly is going to turn golden and have the flaxen mane. She is not particularly my type of horse, but she is going to be pretty. The arena folks will love her with that little babydoll head. The two 2yr old geldings are also turning gold as well. Palomino is far from my favorite color, but they sure are nice looking. I'm pretty proud of them.

I have been keeping a close eye on the red dun mare wishing she would hurry up and foal. She always throws some nice looking colts and now I'm getting antsy. We were looking at my black Thoroughbred mare a little bit ago and she looks like she is starting to get close too. I will try to get some pics of her tomorrow. She is a goodlooking old gal, but so far she has only thrown fillies.

Below is a pic of the stud who sired this years colt crop.


Tex


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Tex - Finally remembered to bring my stuff. Check your Private messages


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Pictures & Pedigrees sent to Tex


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

Rambotex, those were some goodlooking horses and the pedigrees were awesome. I wish I knoew how to transfer them from the files so I could post them for you. The old style Quarter Horse has been all but lost nowadays and that is a sad deal. People have bred out much of the diversity these horses used to be known for.


Tex


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Anybody- The pictures and pedigrees are in a pdf if Tex can send them to you if you can convert them to post here


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Grandaughter of Leo San Siemon


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Winner of 20 of 22 shows entered in. 4 Grand Champion of Show & e Reserves including the Dixie nationals


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

One of my Grandaughters of King P234. FYI- Gusdusted is the only Full brother of Leo
View attachment 30136


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

OK, you teased with her papers now we gotta see pictures of Wild Bet.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I'll try to find some, long time ago.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I still have this mare, she's gray now


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

An ad from the good'ol days when we were standing 4 Grandsons of Leo.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I've really enjoyed this thread. Thanks for all the photos! I haven't owned horses in many long years but I used to love to have good solid ranch horses around my place. They were just so wonderfully right-minded. It's been a real pleasure to take a trip down memory lane.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

I love it too Kasota. Guess we hijacked Tex's thread. he's got some mighty fine horses.

I love talking the history of the foundation blood; where they came from. One of the funniest stories was when I was talking to a guy and he said" I don't like those Leo horses, I like the San Peppy's." I then informed him that Mr. San Peppy was a grandson of Leo and he went into this great argument. 

Anyway, maybe we should start another thread on the old bloodlines and not hijack tex's thread.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Thread drift is pretty common in the horse forum. If you'd like to start a new thread, feel free to do that but I don't think Tex minds if this one drifts a bit.


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

The title of this thread is, "Ranch Horses". It is not, "Tex's Ranch Horses". I can talk good horses all day long and they don't have to be my horses. I just happened to be the guy who kicked it off. As long as we are talking about good using type horses, let this thread drift.

RamboTex, I like hearing the know-it-alls who allow how their Quarter Horse is pure foundation and has no Thoroughbred in his lineage. They always make me chuckle when I ask them exactly where the Quarter Horse came from. To hear some of them tell it, this breed has always been around and didn't evolve from a culmination of other breeds and types of horses.


Tex


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

Tex- said:


> The title of this thread is, "Ranch Horses". It is not, "Tex's Ranch Horses". I can talk good horses all day long and they don't have to be my horses. I just happened to be the guy who kicked it off. As long as we are talking about good using type horses, let this thread drift.
> 
> RamboTex, I like hearing the know-it-alls who allow how their Quarter Horse is pure foundation and has no Thoroughbred in his lineage. They always make me chuckle when I ask them exactly where the Quarter Horse came from. To hear some of them tell it, this breed has always been around and didn't evolve from a culmination of other breeds and types of horses.
> 
> ...


Amen to that Tex. I have a bloodline chart that's about 18x24 and i'm going to try to find one i can post here. There are also some books about the King Ranch/Old Sorrel, Jess Hankins/King, and some training books I have at home that i'm going to try to attach online.

you're right about the TB blood.


----------

